# Kanadai tél azért más



## Melitta (2017 Február 2)

Jó, most néhány napra belekóstoltunk egy kicsit az igazi télbe, de nem kell rögtön a sarkvidéket emlegetni. Kanadában ez sokkal durvább, a helyiek mégis sokkal jobban fogják fel.











































*Kanadai tél azért más*


----------



## Melitta (2017 Február 2)

regebbi video

http://indavideo.hu/video/Hokotro_vonat_Kanadaban


----------



## fuligjimmy2000 (2018 Július 18)

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=74a_1514638499


----------



## Babbid (2019 Július 11)

"Olyan hideg van Kanadában, hogy még a pingvineket sem engedik ki éjszakára"- ez volt az egyik cikk címe nemrégen Mo-n.


----------

